#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  Impact of AI on digital marketing world?

## Moana

Hello everyone!

All the marketing effort that uses an electronic device or the internet access is to know as the digital marketing. Such as search engines, social media, email and so on.
As artificial intelligence is taking over the world, 

Can somebody explain me how AI Impact of on digital marketing world?

----------

